# Calisthenics by sailing



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My sailing partner and I went looking for some challenging sailing today for a little bit of race training on our Prindle 16. 

We selected a stretch of swampy river with a channel averaging about 200 feet wide. The sailing was upwind about 18 knots and gusting higher. Air temp was about 9 degrees C, water temp about 2 degrees. 

I was on the bow. The process was familiar, close as close as we dare to the shore, tack, allow jib to back. I chilled on the low side until the main filled. Pop leeward cleat, haul on the windward sheet until set. Crawl/role under boom, reach high side before capsizing (flew the windward hull many times, crew weight over 400 lbs), accelerate to double digit boat speeds as I rotated into hiking position, sail less than 200 feet, repeat, repeat, repeat.

4 times we ran aground in the mud, jump off into knee deep mud and waste deep water, shove boat off mud.

We covered 7 miles straight upwind in this fashion. Great work out, great sailing.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Now I'm tired and need a hot shower.
Thanks, lol.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Back on the boat to begin some serious spring commissioning this past weekend. Pain in knee climbing the ladder and a few groans while organizing below. Much better the second day. Getting myself back in ship shape.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

mbianka said:


> Pain in knee climbing the ladder


Climbing a 10 or 12 foot ladder onto a boat on the hard, carrying arms loads of tools has got to be one of the most dangerous parts of sailing. When I sold my big boat, my greatest relief was the knowledge there would be no more ladder climbing


----------

